# A YouTube Recommendation



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2013)

I clicked on YouTube's homepage and this was waiting there as a recommended video for me to check out. Guess I'm being profiled? Well guilty as charged here YT - I likes me some Hendrix! 

Anyway, I thought this was excellent and wanted to share it...

[video=youtube;NfOHjeI-Bns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfOHjeI-Bns[/video]


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Seth (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds good; looks good; but she is just not Hendrix


----------



## bathonuk (Mar 25, 2013)

awesome Dave


----------



## ecchef (Mar 25, 2013)

I love this kind of out-of-the-box stuff.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 25, 2013)

KICK A$$!!!!!!


----------



## KCMande (Mar 25, 2013)

Definitely is excellent, thanks for sharing


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 25, 2013)

That was ridiculously amazing


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know what she's playing there, but it's damn impressive!


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 26, 2013)

That was great. Now I know what to use for background music in my Martell knife video.


----------



## maxim (Mar 26, 2013)

Very cool vid Dave  


how about this young guy 

[video=youtube;_ZoNar7rgK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZoNar7rgK4[/video]


----------



## Drumjockey (Mar 30, 2013)

That is awesome, she gets into it in the heavy parts too! recommended this to a couple guitarists I know and they were pretty impressed, said she's really good


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Doubled up, sorry!


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Reminded me of PDQ Bach from the 80's.


----------

